# Look at this poor maltese mix (hip issue)



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Alvin Animal Control Volunteers

I cant believe its completely out of the socket poor little guy. I just donated the little I could.
They said he is a maltese mix but I am not sure about that.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention. With Cozette more than likely having to undergo the same surgery, I'm sure sensitive to the need, so I'm very happy to contribute.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Thanks for bringing this to our attention. With Cozette more than likely having to undergo the same surgery, I'm sure sensitive to the need, so I'm very happy to contribute.


I hope ur baby does not need this surgery, but if she does at least she has you to watch her and love her. Thank you for donating I am sure this little fellow would give you kisses if he could.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I donated too and I'm going to post it on the cocker forum. I know on the cocker forum we just donated to a cocker mommy and babies that were left abandonned,two of the babies died...
It's so sad,so many being dumped....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I donated too and I'm going to post it on the cocker forum. I know on the cocker forum we just donated to a cocker mommy and babies that were left abandonned,two of the babies died...
> It's so sad,so many being dumped....



Oh poor babies so sad can you send me the link to donate to the cocker mommy and babies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You ll rock,wanting to help fluffs in need...all the fluffs we can.

This is the link to the story.

Zim Cocker Forum • View topic - Puppies and mom left in shelter

This is the link to Camp cocker,there's a donate link to Pay Pal. I put for Olivia and her pups on the "seller note".

- Donate

I have a soft spot for cockers which are sadly dumped more than Maltese.

I know german shepherd and lab mixes are probably the most dumped,but cockers are right up there for dumped dogs...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> You ll rock,wanting to help fluffs in need...all the fluffs we can.
> 
> This is the link to the story.
> 
> ...


Ok just sent a small donation for Olivia and her pups:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> Ok just sent a small donation for Olivia and her pups:chili:


 
Thanks so much,you ROCK!!!!!
I just hate seeing so many fluffs in such shape. It really hits home when I look into the faces of my fluffs. Especially since teo of mine were in that similar situation and so close to the needle...
I can't imagine my life w/o all 5 of my fluffs.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wonder if the dog in Alvin could be a schnauzer--if so, there's a place I could post about him. I don't see any breed listed on the page you linked, so who can say. :innocent:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

mss said:


> I wonder if the dog in Alvin could be a schnauzer--if so, there's a place I could post about him. I don't see any breed listed on the page you linked, so who can say. :innocent:


You should post him anyway he does look like he has the mustache of a schnauzer. :thumbsup: Whichever breed he is he needs our help :thumbsup:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Looks like this little boy does have angels looking over him the donations are up to 350.00 :chili::chili: When I first posted about this little boy he only had like 100.00 donated but his angels are working for him:aktion033:*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

:aktion033::HistericalSmiley::aktion03

Enough money was raised and he will be getting his hip surgery:aktion033:

Thanks to all who donated


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! And you're right about his having angels--because you're one of them! :wub:


----------

